# Bolt removal on tongue & groove bit



## Router712 (Feb 23, 2013)

New to woodworking and purchased a Freud adjustable tongue & groove bit set (99-036). Not now in the shop area and I can't remove the bolt from one of the bits. Any suggestions?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Please explain you can not get the nut off?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum.

Are you trying to add shims?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Leave the bit chucked in the router with the arbor locked or a wrench on the arbor and turn the nut counter clockwise. Like John suggested, if this isn't the problem we need a better explanation.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

What the heck? I have the Frued 99-036 set. There is no "bolt" anywhere on those bits (or on the older styled adj. bits). The shafts on both bits are threaded and have nuts that hold everything tight. How you adjust them is to move around the shims.


So is it the nut that you can't get loose? If so then do as Charles said about chucking it up. (Yes it is right hand thread.)

If that is not what you are trying to do, then please explain, because you have me a bit confused.


----------



## Router712 (Feb 23, 2013)

My apologies. It is a "nut" that I am unable to remove without placing the bit into the router. Removes counterclockwise?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

So LP did you solve your problem.

When You put the nut on just snug it down do not over tighten will not come off that is why it's turns counter clockwise


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

LP your best bet is with the bit chucked. You could hold the shank with with a pair of pliers or put it in a vise but that could leave scratch marks on the shank which is not good for the collet in your router. The collet is the best place to do it and you don't need to tighten the nut that hard, snug is good. By no means should you be starting to grunt and turn red faced when you tighten it down.

If you can see some of the thread on the stud and you place the point of a toothpick into the valley of the thread, when you spin the bit and the toothpick comes off the end of the stud then that is the direction to untighten. If the toothpick winds up against the cutter then that is the direction to tighten.


----------



## Router712 (Feb 23, 2013)

Placed the bit in the router and the nut was easily removed.

As to the spacers. The chart enclosed with the bit indicates the spacers are .004" to .039." Problem is the spacers are not marked as to size but their color does vary slightly. How can the size of each spacer be confirmed?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You should be able to feel the difference and probably see the difference in most of them. If you have a calliper or a micrometer you can measure them.


----------

